# New to the forum and Hss 1332ATD owner



## irayspot (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello everybody
I am new to the forum 
At least I think I am, I ad a message when I registered saying my user was taken.
When I look in my mail box I saw a wellcoming email, so I must have done something...
and after 5 min of I année not a robot photo tapping, I forgot!

Anyway,
My name is Ray
I am from Laval in Quebec Canada. 
Fogive my language, in french,( I have to write this in Note app to check the speling and then copy it back), but
I am still can try.:smile2:
I am the new ‘proud’ :blowerhug: owner of a brand new Honda HSS1332ATD snow blower.
I bouth it from a from a store going bankrupt.
I don’t know if it as been propaly prepared, the guy toll me it was a show room machine.
It as only 0.3 hr on the meter.
It as been delever to me, and it fonctionning, but I am wondering if the initial preparation has been done correctly.
Can you tell me what I would have to check?

Oil, belt, ok, but to be torrow, I want the machine to last and to be easy to repair.
It seem a bit slow going foward.
I just got it and put it in the garage, I din’t want to run it more than I need.

Thank for responding.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF, Ray.
"3/10 hour = 18 minutes.. Read your owners manual and follow the recommendations given. 
Enjoy your machine!
If you didn't receive hard copy manual you can find a printable version online.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ray

Great choice for a new machine :wink2:
If you received a manual there should be set up instructions in there. I'd go through all the adjustments recommended.

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

irayspot said:


> I am the new ‘proud’ :blowerhug: owner of a brand new Honda HSS1332ATD snow blower.


Is it really the ATD or the CTD (Canada model)?

Here's the link to the ATD Manual: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V45A151.pdf

I couldn't find a link to one in French.


----------



## irayspot (Nov 1, 2018)

The exact model number on the serial stiker is HSS1332ACTD.
Your right, I was mistaken the canadian no with the Us.
I guess I visit to mush Us site.
I Still have a “A” in the number. I don’t think it mean American market
I don’t know the meaning of all the letter.
HS = Honda snow blower
S = ?
13 hp 32 in
A = ? Recoil start or A serie
C = ?
T = Track
D = Électric start


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## irayspot (Nov 1, 2018)

To view links or images in signatures my post count must be 10 or greater. I currently have 2 posts.


Now 3! I wiil see your image soon, I hope!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

irayspot said:


> The exact model number on the serial sticker is HSS1332ACTD.


See model number decoding here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------



## irayspot (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

tabora said:


> HS = Honda Snowblower
> S = Small Frame
> 13 = Nominal HP (5=GX160, 6=GX200, 7=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390)
> 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80, 90)
> ...


What are the differences between the Canadian model and American model?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

northeast said:


> What are the differences between the Canadian model and American model?



The Canadian one answers questions with Eh, and the American one says What.


I think the Canadian one has a few more standard bells and whistles. For one, I think it includes and extra section in the chute to make to more accurately direct the snow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

northeast said:


> What are the differences between the Canadian model and American model?


Perhaps nothing on the HSS1332? The HSS928ACTD includes the dual-articulated chute, shear bolt guard system and hour meter. The HSS928AATD does not. The HSS724ACTD appears to just add the dual-articulated chute?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I really like to pickup the 928 with auger protection. Then put a 390 on it that would be nice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

irayspot said:


> To view links or images in signatures my post count must be 10 or greater. I currently have 2 posts. Now 3! I wiil see your image soon, I hope!


We changed that a while back. You're good to go with images from day one so if you're having a problem it's not post count. Post what's happening here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforum-com-forum-help-desk/ and we'll try to get it sorted.


----------

